# Ex felons getting license



## beerbo39

Can an ex felon get a plumbing license?

All the requirements have been met with state.


----------



## luv2plumb

beerbo39 said:


> Can an ex felon get a plumbing license?
> 
> All the requirements have been met with state.


Post an intro and I will tell you


----------



## ILPlumber

No such thing as an ex felon.......


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Are you the "ex" felon in the story beerbo?


----------



## luv2plumb

Maybe his "ex" is the felon


----------



## CBP

Not sure about Florida, but in Illinois, there is nothing stating that you couldn't. The only thing (legally speaking) they require is disclosure of any child support you may owe. 

You might want to check with the Florida Construction Industry Licensing Board by calling 1-850-487-1395.

Best of luck whichever way you go. We've all had our bumps in the road. The important thing is that you move forward with what's best for you and your family.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I don't think if its a felony crime you can get it here they have strict background check w/fingerprints and the NYC don't play

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Every time I took my masters, there was always a few there taking the test with chained shackles around their feet, taking the test. 


I'd say they were felons if they were in restraints taking the test. 


And who paid for their transportation across a couple thousand miles, their meal, the cost of the test, down to their study material? *YOU AND I*


----------



## Eric

I can tell you of my experience of it in MA. Not sure of your situation (what you did). Here in MA, they ask you on the app. if you are a convicted felon. DO NOT LIE. They check every app regardless of what you check, and you look like an A.. if you check NO and actually are.

I am not a felon, my cousin is, who has had a long history as a kid and early adult hood with a drug addiction, is a felon and an apprentice. On his app, he checked yes and had to go in front of the State Plg Board. They interview every felon case by case and either allow or deny your app. His was accepted for the test. 

I would say if you commited a crime against someone like a rape, murder, child crime, they most likely aren't going to accept you, but I am only speculating. Probably not going to want you going into people' houses. 

Then you also may be on probation with the license, if you commit a crime within a period you will be going back to the state board to explain yourself.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Varys state by state. Nevermind what Texas does unless your in Texas or New york if Your going to New York. Its interesting but no differance unless you plan on getting a liscence in that state. I dont think there is a crime possible that would stop you from getting a plumbing contractors liscence in California, (dont know) . But they can take it from you if you dont pay child support. Make a few calls before you give up !


----------



## rocksteady

No problem here in California. There might be a shortage of contractors if they started denying licenses to felons.





Paul


----------



## greenscoutII

In Colorado it's on a case by case basis. I knew a few guys who had a record who eventually were allowed to get their licenses. You want to call the state plumbing board where you live and get it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## OldSchool

I find it weird that you get caught for something and go to jail for it... that nobody considers that paid in full...

Why would the burden of that crime keep going after you did your time.... was that not enough punishment????

If not then they should just keep them in there forever


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Maybe telling people hay you did your time that wipes the slate clean isn't the right thing maybe we should be telling people hay things you do have a permanent effect what ever they may be I applaud this guy for being honest and I'm sure he will find his thing 
I failed to mention unfortunately he could be very successful here without a license /

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Epox

Someone very close to me. As a 16 year old done stupid and was busted. Is a (paroled) felon now and it's actually sad to watch the struggle as far as employment. By law they don't have to say they are a felon on an application if it doesn't ask. If it does then of course they do. This person could never get a job until he started sayin no to the question. While I certainly understand the position of the employer, being close I have had eyes opened to those with a felony. If not given a 2nd chance how do they survive.


----------



## Redwood

mpsllc said:


> While I certainly understand the position of the employer, being close I have had eyes opened to those with a felony. If not given a 2nd chance how do they survive.


Maybe its something they should have thought about before they did the crime... :whistling2:


----------



## Epox

No argument there. As a lad I done stupid, never got caught. Well sept for the time I spent a night in the county jail for being under age and having a case of beer in the car. My point is as kids I expect we all done stupid to one degree or another. I can't throw rocks, can you?


----------



## Redwood

Nope, except having a case of beer and being underage isn't a felony... :whistling2:


----------



## Epox

Redwood said:


> Nope, except having a case of beer and being underage isn't a felony... :whistling2:


Very true, isn't a felony. I think most all of us bad choices though. Notice I didn't call it a "mistake".


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

But the problem is depending on your crime there needs to be some restrictions as to who or what your around also jail doesn't correct anything its just punishment for a length of time. I say forget prison and tell people you will always be held responsible for your crime (that you get caught at)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Epox

Well to a point they are. That record never goes away,,,,,, well unless you're a movie star or rich rich hotel owners daughter etc. But I agree, lets say someone is a convicted child molester, I would call it a really bad judgement call to allow them to teach school or work in a child daycare etc.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

A scarlet letter would be nice because how do I know your record which is why to be a trusted member of society there should be a background check otherwise how do you know if someone dangerous gets at sensitive stuff at let's say a hospital, airport the empire state building I'm just saying let's say a taliban does his time and then wants to work at the Hoover dam just not a great idea

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Epox

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> A scarlet letter would be nice because how do I know your record which is why to be a trusted member of society there should be a background check otherwise how do you know if someone dangerous gets at sensitive stuff at let's say a hospital, airport the empire state building I'm just saying let's say a taliban does his time and then wants to work at the Hoover dam just not a great idea
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


As a felon, one is not allowed to work at an airport, government facility,(city,state or federal). Doesn't matter the crime.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

That's my point they can't hire felon but as a licensed master you might have temp access like when I did some work at a military install and could have loaded truck up with cases of weapon/ammo or worse

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Epox

True, and I agree. The person who said "no" to the question would be back paddling pretty quick when faced with that scenario.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

I would say there are a lot of things an ex felon or ex con shouldnt be able to do depending on the situation. However to not grant a plumbing liscence seems a little off. I mean you can still get a Barbers liscence or drivers liscence cant you? Now when you talk about letting them in to an apprenticeship or weather or not you want to hire them thats a differant story. Laws vary all over. One guy says you cant work at any city , state or federal job as a Felon , I kow its hard but I never knew that it meant that under no circumstance can any agency hire you


----------



## easttexasplumb

I am not a felon, have never been given more than a trafffic ticket. I do not understand why a felons record should haunt them. How do we expect someone to turn there life around after they have served there time. It is easy to say to just get two fast food jobs, but what if they actually have some skills. What is there to keep them on the right track, when they cant get a job? The threat of going back to prison is not so bad when you cant find work, or a place to live because of your record.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Being a master plumber or even working for one can put you in places and situations that depending on your crime may not be fit for you. We must be held to a high standard as the trust of the public depends on this. Would you hire anyone to come in your home where maybe your wife is alone with some felon? A plumbers integrity is as important as his skills 

To be a felon means you have a record if society really felt you served your time and now its all even there wouldn't be a "record"

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## OldSchool

Never been to jail in my entire life..... so I am talking form the other side...

I dont believe anybody should be further punished once they have done their time...

The only difference between them and us is ... they got caught...

If you been around long enough there is no doubt in my mind that you have done something that has broken some law some where...

Who is truly innocent.... please stand up and say so


----------



## luv2plumb

OldSchool said:


> Never been to jail in my entire life..... so I am talking form the other side...
> 
> I dont believe anybody should be further punished once they have done their time...
> 
> The only difference between them and us is ... they got caught...
> 
> If you been around long enough there is no doubt in my mind that you have done something that has broken some law some where...
> 
> Who is truly innocent.... please stand up and say so


I am not scare to admit my faults.....the first and only time I ever got into trouble I was charged with a felony. I did my time and it ruined my dreams. I had to make a choice to provide for my family. The only trade I knew was construction; I took that road and made the best of it. I busted my ass everyday to get where I am at. I had to write letters to the state plumbing board to allow me to get licensed, They reviewed my case and felt my crime and myself was in no way a danger to society. I am now happily married, have three beautiful children, and run my own business.

To sum it up I feel that people do deserve a second chance.


----------



## SlickRick

I have worked with many guy's over the years that had done time. As a matter of fact, on some projects they were the majority. I was rough when I was younger, Some will tell you that I am still a little scary, never got caught.


----------



## Cal

I don't agree that a convicted felon of certain crimes should be allowed to carry a Master's License ,,, however 

Look @ mike Vick :/


----------



## wundumguy

You should've been convicted in Canada. I saw an ad for a plumbing instructor to teach federal prisoners.


----------



## Pipe Rat

We live in a civilized society. I think most people know the difference between right and wrong. If you choose to break the law at the felony level it comes with a stigma. Thats life you made your choice, not my problem. I will never have any respect for thieves, liars or crooks. I don't care if you "Paid your dues" (LMAO as the taxpayer paid your dues) bring back the scarlet letter. WORD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903

well rat just who do you respect? i'm 66 and i've yet to meet anyone who has never told a lie. i never met jesus but i sure have met his followers. should i send diogenes? breid............:rockon:


----------



## Pipe Rat

OK Breid how about lies and convictions on a felony level? Ya still feelin' the love? Lets talk the same lingo here. Everyone has told aunt Martha she still looks good. :blink: Step your little white lies up a notch and I lose the love for ya BRO......:yes: You commit a felony, you knowingly crossed societies accepted behaviour. You knew better when you made the choice. Wear your badge, you earned it. :laughing:


----------



## luv2plumb

It has been almost 10 years since I got in my accident and was charged with a felony. I "wear my badge" but not with pride. IMO I feel that people do deserve a second chance; you never know they may turn their lives around and become productive citizens. I know I did.


----------



## smoldrn

Pipe Rat said:


> OK Breid how about lies and convictions on a felony level? Ya still feelin' the love? Lets talk the same lingo here. Everyone has told aunt Martha she still looks good. :blink: Step your little white lies up a notch and I lose the love for ya BRO......:yes: You commit a felony, you knowingly crossed societies accepted behaviour. You knew better when you made the choice. Wear your badge, you earned it. :laughing:


How many of our representatives in government are guilty of the same thing? Many of them have committed 'felonious' acts, & are allowed to hold some of the highest offices of our nation.
I believe in giving people a chance, at least once. Screw that up and....oh well.


----------



## breid1903

rat. i always do as the govt's tell me. 100% of the time. ask mom she will tell you that booby always does as he is told, particularly when it pleases him. yes that would be me. i'm still laughing about it. what can i say? what can i say? the bible says to "god is not a respecter of persons". me neither. i've sent an email to diogenes. lol. breid................:rockon:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

OldSchool said:


> Never been to jail in my entire life..... so I am talking form the other side...
> 
> I dont believe anybody should be further punished once they have done their time...
> 
> The only difference between them and us is ... they got caught...
> 
> If you been around long enough there is no doubt in my mind that you have done something that has broken some law some where...
> 
> Who is truly innocent.... please stand up and say so


Oh I'm not innocent of a few petty crimes, for which I was never caught, but a felony is pretty serious its not smoking weed and if you would feel comfortable with a felon you dont know (so you don't know what he did) in your home your not being honest. Now I've worked with and known plenty of felons some real good people but I would never hire a felon nor would I want one around my home and family. I don't think that this is some kind of discrimination I don't trust anyone why would I trust a felon

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

smoldrn said:


> How many of our representatives in government are guilty of the same thing? Many of them have committed 'felonious' acts, & are allowed to hold some of the highest offices of our nation.
> I believe in giving people a chance, at least once. Screw that up and....oh well.


Thats just crazy I wouldn't want a politician in my home either and a "second chance" it only takes one time oh and if they catch you it probably was not your first time commiting that crime

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## smoldrn

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Oh I'm not innocent of a few petty crimes, for which I was never caught, but a felony is pretty serious its not smoking weed and if you would feel comfortable with a felon you dont know (so you don't know what he did) in your home your not being honest. Now I've worked with and known plenty of felons some real good people but I would never hire a felon nor would I want one around my home and family. I don't think that this is some kind of discrimination I don't trust anyone why would I trust a felon
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


Agreed that smoking weed is not a felony, but there's a lot of people that's been put in prison for only having a couple of joints in their possession. There are some crimes, that if I was aware of that person committing, that would be inexcusable to me, but if an individual has done something that I consider minor, & he has had several years pass without any incidents, then maybe I would give that guy a chance.
You can do something stupid one time & get caught at it...


----------



## Eric

The last company I worked for before I went totally on my own had hired a convicted felon. He was in for like 17 years for robbing a bank. It was not his first one either. So he knew a relative of the plumbing company's owner and got him hired.

He was a good worker, in his mid to late 30's now and always came in on time, and I think it was a good decision. Funny thing was, his first job with us was an old closed down bank that was being converted into a high end restaurant. They had the vault door open and dining tables set up inside the lobby and vault, pretty cool set up. Man we gave him a hard time on that job..LOL

I don't think he did ever go for his Journeyman's. I think he was afraid to go up in front of the Plumbing Board, not sure. Cory checks are done on every applicant, and if a felon, have to have a meeting with the the board. Now they have passed a new law here that an apprentice card will expire. You can renew it so many times, but not forever. The goal is to be a licensed plumber, not a career apprentice.

Not sure how long it is, might be 10-years, and you have so many times to pass the test and after that they want to see you. Talk to you and see what your having a problem with on the exam.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Fraud, racketeering,folks who deemed it fit to sell crack within 1500 ft of school etc... should not in fact be allowed to be license holders especially in FL which seems to be a haven for them. 

I have never been arrested beyond a traffic ticket. I have a member of my family who is a convicted felon. My experience is this... once a convict always a convict. The world would like you to believe people grow above there crimes of the past. The truth is an extremely rare percentage of them do. In my families case he is still the same con artist piece of trash that he was the day he went into prison. It did nothing for him and it is just a matter of time until we all have to support the piece of trash when he goes back, only worse... we get to pay for his kids WHEN that day comes to go back.

Convicts are freeloaders and don't mind being in prison cause it is a free ride.... 

Yes people make mistakes and change...but it is only few and the problem is that how do you determine who changed and how do we guarantee that trash doesn't resurface once they see the con on contracting.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Giving a felon a plumbing licscene and saying he can go into and work in a home witgh women and or children are two differant things and any one who thinks that some one has a liscence is qualified by some sort of background check is nuts they dont do that in here! I mean if you hire a carpet cleaner and the guy has liscence would you think that automaticaly means he is safe? You think a liscence gets you in the Pentigon? I guess in some states a Master Plumber has a high degree of moral standard that you can rest assurred has never been convicted of a crime. I dont trust some one hasnt been convicted of a crime based on the liscence they hold. And just because they havent been convicted doesent mean I trust them in my house either. Another point is not every plumber does service work there is a lot of work done in new construction.


----------



## plumbpro

Just wanted to add my 2 cents here. There are a lot of felons that are non violent offenders. Some states give a 17-18 yr old a felony sex offense when they have sex with a 16 yr old. There are plenty of felons that were caught with pot for personal use. There would also be some that are/were innocent of their conviction. 
I don't know the numbers exactly, but it is something like %95 of felons that return to prison within 5 years of release. What about the other %5 that paid their debt and are reformed. I don't think that discrimination against anyone is the right answer.


----------



## Tommy plumber

jeffreyplumber said:


> Giving a felon a plumbing licscene and saying he can go into and work in a home witgh women and or children are two differant things and any one who thinks that some one has a liscence is qualified by some sort of background check is nuts they dont do that in here! I mean if you hire a carpet cleaner and the guy has liscence would you think that automaticaly means he is safe? You think a liscence gets you in the Pentigon? I guess in some states a Master Plumber has a high degree of moral standard that you can rest assurred has never been convicted of a crime. I dont trust some one hasnt been convicted of a crime based on the liscence they hold. And just because they havent been convicted doesent mean I trust them in my house either. Another point is not every plumber does service work there is a lot of work done in new construction.


 


Martha Stewart is a convicted felon, Michael Jackson is not a convicted felon. Which one would you trust babysitting your kid?...:whistling2:


----------



## U666A

Tommy plumber said:


> Martha Stewart is a convicted felon, Michael Jackson is not a convicted felon. Which one would you trust babysitting your kid?...:whistling2:


Definitely the cadaver!


----------



## Proud Plumber

plumbpro said:


> Just wanted to add my 2 cents here. There are a lot of felons that are non violent offenders. Some states give a 17-18 yr old a felony sex offense when they have sex with a 16 yr old. There are plenty of felons that were caught with pot for personal use. There would also be some that are/were innocent of their conviction.
> I don't know the numbers exactly, but it is something like %95 of felons that return to prison within 5 years of release. What about the other %5 that paid their debt and are reformed. I don't think that discrimination against anyone is the right answer.


They have a civil rights reinstatement process in FL for the described above. I agree with you on your points about minor offenses. But the extreme few are not the problem. Also, when should the society determine they are trust worthy? and, how do we know problems will or will not be a problem again? 

As far as non violent offenders, unfortunately They also have recidivism rates that are not impressive as well. white collar criminals should not ever be allowed to have a license as well. Seems like giving afraud a license to contract is much like giving a crack head a rock and expecting him not to abuse it. 

I was taught growing up that you live with the choices that you make. Instead of waiting until prison to open law books. Perhaps some of the criminals should have looked into some of this stuff before they commited there crimes.


----------



## U666A

I understand that we here in Canada are much more strict in relation to certain crimes. Here, it is a felony to be caught DUI. (dwi) there are several members within my local that rely on carpooling or public transit or taxis to get to work as they do not have a license to drive. Very seldom is it required for a worker to operate a company vehicle ( usually the gf or foreman is assigned a company vehicle and it is either himself or an apprenti with a valid license that acts as a gopher.

Is it the general consensus of this forum that somebody in this position, who yes, definitely committed a crime, to wear a scarlet letter and be the victim of segregation for the rest of his life?

I have two daughters and strong beliefs about how dangerous offenders be re entered into society, but just because I have never been convicted of anything other than a seatbelt infraction, doesn't mean I shall be casting any stones. 

Nobody is perfect, everyone who has participated in this thread is guilty of committing some form of crime or some other immoral act. Why is it that any one of you feel that your own opinion should supersede the laws that govern tour jurisdiction.

Yes, some of those laws may be flawed and some of those lawmakers are the victims of corruption. The fact of the matter is that we live in a democracy both Canada and the U.S. and these are the laws and legislations that we, in essence, have put into place. Taking the law into our own hands sets us back hundreds of hears.

$0.03


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

It's not a matter of taking the law into my own hands that is the law a plumber must be of good moral character. As far as my hiring I'm within my rights not to hire a felon I also wouldn't hire a drunk,drug addict or ugly all within my right as this is a service industry and appearance matters.

Drinking and driving is a big nono and if I even overheard that an employee did that his job would be gone

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Just for the record my best friends are drunks and drug addict ugly mofos but I wouldn't hire them

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Yes Its your right to hire who you want. Dont hire any one you deem a low life piece of trash. But should a man be struck from holding a plumbing liscence, based solely on a felony conviction regardless of what that crime was. Today we have medical marijuana in some states and Im sure many can still be a felony for one joint. Also a drunk driving can become felony. Not all plumbers drive a service van. There are a lot of construction plumbers that show up on a job site and work 8 hrs then go home. They arent all pretty boys that have your proper appearance. these are men working hard not out tyher ripping off old ladys selling them a bunch of work they dont need with a big smile on their face. Not selling water heaters for 1200 bucks and then talking about the other guys morals


----------



## Epox

One thing about it, if you want life to be hell on them, no worrys, it is. He has to eat though, and so does his wife and kids who are rooting for him. No sob story, he done the crime, this is part of the punishment. I try to personalize it, would I give a felon a key to my house to do a repair with me gone, or invite him in my absense to work in home with just my wife or daughter there. Have to admitt it's a hard choice. That said, I feel it depends on the crime and the particular situation applied for. If he won't actually be around service work which as described above is how I find myself all the time, then I don't really see the problem. Boss man and employee (felon) should just keep they mouths shut. Is nobody's business. Yes a lot of felons go back to the crime ways, not all though, and a lot are repentant and need a chance. I dunno, I think a person has to dig deep on this.


----------



## corsaire1985

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It's not a matter of taking the law into my own hands that is the law a plumber must be of good moral character. As far as my hiring I'm within my rights not to hire a felon I also wouldn't hire a drunk,drug addict or ugly all within my right as this is a service industry and appearance matters.
> 
> Drinking and driving is a big nono and if I even overheard that an employee did that his job would be gone
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone



Hello,

I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here: 
http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm

The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


----------



## U666A

And here... we... GO!


----------



## OldSchool

corsaire1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here:
> http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm
> 
> The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


First off my company ... My choice of who I hire or not ...

So you committed a crime and are now unwilling to take what comes with your actions ..

Maybe if people would realize that a criminal offense will last a life time regardless in your in jail or not ... Maybe just maybe they will think twice before they commit a crime ...

And now you think us business owners owe you something ... Like you are a minority ...

You had your fun ... Now you are paying for it...


----------



## corsaire1985

OldSchool said:


> First off my company ... My choice of who I hire or not ...
> 
> So you committed a crime and are now unwilling to take what comes with your actions ..
> 
> Maybe if people would realize that a criminal offense will last a life time regardless in your in jail or not ... Maybe just maybe they will think twice before they commit a crime ...
> 
> And now you think us business owners owe you something ... Like you are a minority ...
> 
> You had your fun ... Now you are paying for it...



*shrugs*

Doesn't matter what you think, the Feds disagree....LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A

What country are you in pal?


----------



## OldSchool

corsaire1985 said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> Doesn't matter what you think, the Feds disagree....LOL.:thumbsup:


Just because some one or something disagrees means nothing ... That's what courts are for to change bad legislation ...

Maybe they made the new laws to get your vote in the last election ..


----------



## corsaire1985

U666A said:


> What country are you in pal?


At any rate, I only posted this reply so that the person being denied opportunity will know how to seek legal recourse... Perhaps when those of you are facing a systemic investigation by the EEOC, you will understand; I suggest you read the article... If a multi-million dollar casino in Vegas couldn't get away with it, what makes you think you can?  Besides the fact that I have SUCCESSFULLY filed suit for this EXACT thing... And now all of those contractors know differently... You don't have to like it, sir, but it is the law now.. Just as criminals do not have to AGREE with the law to be bound by it, the same is true for the unconvicted; you are not beyond the law simply because you do not like how it affects your personal beliefs. I mean no malice in stating this. It is merely fact. :/


----------



## justme

corsaire1985 said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> Doesn't matter what you think, the Feds disagree....LOL.:thumbsup:


coming in with a bang lol


----------



## corsaire1985

justme said:


> coming in with a bang lol


It is not my intent to offend or stir up controversy, but I dislike those who think that the gov't will protect their prejudices... Like it or not, in many ways felons have MORE rights than the unconvicted... Not something I necessarily agree with, but true nonetheless...


----------



## justme

Well guess what , the work I do we have to do background checks and when you don't pass you won't be hired . Period.


----------



## U666A

I think I could find a way to work this into ant thread... :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark

*sticking it to the man catch 22*



corsaire1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here:
> http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm
> 
> The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


 
I dont need all the trouble and drama with criminals and other folks with issues....Start your own business if you wish and hire all the rapists and theives that you want to .. 

you say that a business owner can now be sued for not hireing a rapist or theif... and you sued someone yourself and won.. 

So I guess you are proud of yourself, 
this is a Catch22 situation.... either way a small business can be sued for either racial discrimination or negligance in who that they hire...


Now, if I hire someone with a dubious past, and give them a second chance we can also be sued for millions by the home-owner if one of our "charity cases" breakes in a home sometime down the road and rapes the daughter or robs and kills someone .. 
 then they pin it on my company for hireing a felon ......

now thats some catch , but I think will take my chances and hope no felon tries to sue me for turning them down...

aint nothing personal---just business:no::yes:


----------



## Fast fry

luv2plumb said:


> It has been almost 10 years since I got in my accident and was charged with a felony. I "wear my badge" but not with pride. IMO I feel that people do deserve a second chance; you never know they may turn their lives around and become productive citizens. I know I did.


When I was 18 I was doing 2-5. I did not commit offences against others but just ran with the wrong crowd. Shortly after that I found God and was transformed.i would of never believed it but all I can say is that's God. You can look at my résumé on my proile as well as racing at a bottom tier professional triathlete. If it wasn't for the road I went down I would never of been where I am today.


----------



## Phat Cat

Where's the proper intro trouble maker?


----------



## justme

Theres always exceptions but with a felony you limit the jobs you can work on. Like at the airport you will most likely not get clearance to work. Its just the way it is.


----------



## Fast fry

Phat Cat said:


> Where's the proper intro trouble maker?


What u want a novel or something


----------



## Phat Cat

Fast fry said:


> What u want a novel or something


Nope . . . just a proper intro. Private contractor does not necessarily mean plumbing contractor.

Sounds like he popped in to start trouble posting in an otherwise dead thread. :whistling2:


----------



## Epox

I would consider a felon applying for a job, and weigh the offense with the circumstances of the job opportunity. But the choice will be mine and I won't take to anyone saying I have to hire someone simply because he or she is a felon.


----------



## Phat Cat

Second chances are good, but I would rather start and reward those who have stayed on the right path.


----------



## Fast fry

Phat Cat said:


> Nope . . . just a proper intro. Private contractor does not necessarily mean plumbing contractor.
> 
> Sounds like he popped in to start trouble posting in an otherwise dead thread. :whistling2:


Ok u got me ....... Was it all the 'blowes' receipts I have all over my van or my sign on the side of van - Johnny's shark bites and heating


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Fast fry said:


> When I was 18 I was doing 2-5. I did not commit offences against others but just ran with the wrong crowd. Shortly after that I found God and was transformed.i would of never believed it but all I can say is that's God. You can look at my résumé on my proile as well as racing at a bottom tier professional triathlete. If it wasn't for the road I went down I would never of been where I am today.


U sue a lot. U voted for Obama didn't you. Always with ur hand out hu. Around this area you get the job ur race does. And we hire who we please. No liberal dem Obama lover fed is goin to change that. Good bye. Get bent.


----------



## justme

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U sue a lot. U voted for Obama didn't you. Always with ur hand out hu. Around this area you get the job ur race does. And we hire who we please. No liberal dem Obama lover fed is goin to change that. Good bye. Get bent.


LOL get'em


----------



## plbgbiz

I am a plumbing business operator so basically that means everybody from the Bowery to the White House is constantly trying to get a piece of the huge pie they mistakenly think I have.

I do not hire cons. It puts me, my family, my employees, and my customers at risk. It also puts the liability of whatever they do on my shoulders. As a service based plumbing company, it is not a option for me.

As long as non-cons are available, I will not hire cons. When non-cons are not available, I will not hire cons.

If that is discrimination then so be it. Feel free to sue me. If you get anything, maybe we can split it.


----------



## TallCoolOne

In Texas if you get arrested for a felony, Your Licenses is gone.

TSBPE takes it, and good luck getting it back


----------



## revenge

Sex crimes assualt and any stealing imho shouldnt get a lisc sorry we are giving people permission to enter other peoples homes and i wouldnt want a theif a child molester working in my,house


----------



## dclarke

As someone with a very troubled past I believe in second chances. I feel many people become felons or go back to a life of crime because they can't find any decent employment. People do what they have to do to survive. I have a friend who is a phlebotomist and a felon. He was at the wrong place at the wrong time. He is also former military. Whenever I own a business depending on what I'm doing depends if I'll hire a felon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## revenge

child molesters cleptos and wife beaters don't deserve a second chance imho sorry for you to think its ok to touch Lil billy our Lil sally or if you thinks ok to beat your wife the way you would beat a man our still a candy or a coke just cause you can i don't fn need you i think you deserve no chances go work at a manure plant where the peices of Shiot belong


----------



## dclarke

revenge said:


> child molesters cleptos and wife beaters don't deserve a second chance imho sorry for you to think its ok to touch Lil billy our Lil sally or if you thinks ok to beat your wife the way you would beat a man our still a candy or a coke just cause you can i don't fn need you i think you deserve no chances go work at a manure plant where the peices of Shiot belong


I'm not saying I would hire a pedophile. There are instances of being young and stupid and then changing. I think pedophiles are like gays. Its the way their brain is wired and they can't help who they like. Not saying i feel its right to like kids.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

beerbo39 said:


> Can an ex felon get a plumbing license?
> 
> All the requirements have been met with state.


*In this trade [licensed] in business and not charging the proper amount*
*is committing a felony. He is stealing from himself ...*

*Could not resist the topic!*


----------



## Phat Cat

FastFry - FWIW, I wasn't questioning your membership / intro.


----------



## plbgbiz

dclarke said:


> I'm not saying I would hire a pedophile. There are instances of being young and stupid and then changing. I think pedophiles are like gays. Its the way their brain is wired and they can't help who they like. Not saying i feel its right to like kids.


You are correct...not all felonies are the same. Some crimes may well be a matter of stupidity or wrong-place-at-the-wrong-time but they all carry a boatload of poor judgement.

Felonies are forever mistakes. The majority our society overwhelmingly agrees that some rights and privileges are permanently forfeited when a person is convicted of committing a felony crime. That seems appropriate since in reality it is a very, very rare occasion (if ever) when a felony is committed by accident.

Yes, the con must move on. 
Yes, the con needs a fresh start. 
Yes, the con must have work. 
Yes, the con's family must still have a provider. 
Yes, the con may be rehabilitated. 
Yes, the con may regret deeply their mistake.
Yes, the con may never return to criminal activity.

HOWEVER....

No, the con will never be trusted as much as a non-con.
No, the con will never be viewed without skepticism by non-cons.
No, the con does not think it is fair.
No, the non-cons don't care.

And...

Yes, it would be pure stupidity for an employer to hire a con that increases risk for himself, his family, his employees, and his customers.


----------



## dclarke

A lot of the time the only difference between a felon and a non felon is the felon got caught. There are plenty of people with no criminal record that I would never trust and I know a few felons I would trust my life with. I judge people by what I observe not their past.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Martha Stewart has a felony conviction on her record. The late Michael 'Whacko' Jackson was not convicted of a felony. I would hire Martha Stewart in a heartbeat to babysit my children.

Food for thought. Case by case basis.


----------



## dclarke

Just like my friend the felon phlebotomist. He sticks people with needles all day every day. He's a felon for beating a guy with a tire iron. The reason was because his friend was about to get jumped at a party for talking to a girl. So he defended him and his friend with a weapon and now he's a felon. Not everything is always black and white. There's a lot of gray area. There's felons who don't deserve a second chance in my eyes but there's some that do. There's people with no record who don't deserve a first chance in my eyes also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Plumber

If it wasn't for felons, nobody would be in construction. There are millions in prison, millions more in county jail, millions more on parole, millions more on probation, many tens of millions have been convicted and paid their dues.

A felon can be mayor of D.C., if that gives you any indication.

It took me less than a minute to answer the question: Does Texas allow felons to be contractors?

Yes, it does. Plumbers aren't on the list for background checks.

http://www.license.state.tx.us/crimHistoryEval.htm
http://www.license.state.tx.us/crimconvict.htm


----------



## plbgbiz

dclarke said:


> A lot of the time the only difference between a felon and a non felon is the felon got caught. There are plenty of people with no criminal record that I would never trust and I know a few felons I would trust my life with. I judge people by what I observe not their past.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone





Tommy plumber said:


> Martha Stewart has a felony conviction on her record. The late Michael 'Whacko' Jackson was not convicted of a felony. I would hire Martha Stewart in a heartbeat to babysit my children.
> 
> Food for thought. Case by case basis.


I agree 100% that every person must be looked at individually. This all boils down to trust.


----------



## newyorkcity

This "corsaire1985" character sounds like a real creep. Starts with in your face remarks then says he has no malice.
I had a helper who was convicted of murder(claims he killed a child molester) work for me once. This was site work only. He has moved on, but I had no problems with him.
I agree with Tommy Plumber and his wise analogy: the decision should be on a case by case basis.
However: The decision to hire a felon should be solely the employer's, as Biz pointed out.
From the EEOC website:
"Several state laws limit the use of arrest and conviction records by prospective employers. These range from laws and rules prohibiting the employer from asking the applicant any questions about arrest records to those restricting the employer's use of conviction data in making an employment decision."
So is it Federal law, as the creep is stating, or a state by state basis?
There are companies in my neck of the concrete that would make this sue happy creep regret his actions if he did that here. And some are felons


----------



## dclarke

Obviously as a business owner it is ultimately your decision who you hire. I just feel it should be case by case not just a blanket policy of no felons. That's why when I have a company that will be my policy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## revenge

Child molesters are out in my book


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> Child molesters are out in my book


I guess rapist are okay then... Lol


----------



## revenge

No then either


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

corsaire1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here:
> http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm
> 
> The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


True in new york state I must review what you're crime was and determine if I feel like it has a bearing on the job title. I can't post a job posting and say "felons need not apply"
But as I do service work I can't imagine a felony conviction that I would feel "good" about hiring said convict. 
I am not required to hire a felon, just review all convicts on a case by case basis. 

Please name a felony crime that would be exceptable?? 

It is not my job to give people a second chance just to review and see if I feel it can effect me or my customers. And I am in no way required to hire a felon just because he's is qualified! 

I have spoken to a lawyer about this so I know my rights and responsibility! 

Besides I rather shut my doors then send a rapist into someones home!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

As for saying that not hiring a felon convict is somehow racist just makes you and idiot. I am a minority and most minorities don't want a felon working in their home. I have and will always hire a minority who is qualified, if you think that all minorities are convicts then you are a racist. 

As you say that you are a convict who sued wanna be employers, did anyone hire you after you sued or do you work for yourself and if so do you tell all of the people in whose homes you work that you are a felon?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

newyorkcity said:


> There are companies in my neck of the concrete that would make this sue happy creep regret his actions if he did that here. And some are felons


Yep


----------



## SewerRat

Thank you, lawmakers, for your sweeping unemployment reform. Let me tell you my story.

I used to work odd jobs to make ends meet. When the economy tanked I couldn't find work and ended up on the street. Then I read about the new law that felons must be hired. At that point I saw a cute gal walking by and I grabbed her and assaulted her behind a bush. I then went and turned myself in and served 3 years locked inside a heated, air conditioned room and received 3 good meals a day, plus other amenities. Once I was released I applied for a job at a plumbing company and threatened to sue if not given a second chance. Today I am doing well financially and know that if ever I lose my job I can repeat the process.

Your plan is working well. Thanks again lawmakers.


----------



## U666A

SewerRat said:


> Thank you, lawmakers, for your sweeping unemployment reform. Let me tell you my story.
> 
> I used to work odd jobs to make ends meet. When the economy tanked I couldn't find work and ended up on the street. Then I read about the new law that felons must be hired. At that point I saw a cute gal walking by and I grabbed her and assaulted her behind a bush. I then went and turned myself in and served 3 years locked inside a heated, air conditioned room and received 3 good meals a day, plus other amenities. Once I was released I applied for a job at a plumbing company and threatened to sue if not given a second chance. Today I am doing well financially and know that if ever I lose my job I can repeat the process.
> 
> Your plan is working well. Thanks again lawmakers.


Harsh, but I see your point. Not bad.


----------



## Master Mark

*check the facts before hireing anyone*

the only way I could ever hire a felon would be to check into the reasons he went to jail.. 
I certainly would not take the felons word for anything... its just another story till I know the facts
for myself

 just like the felon who started this whole ball rolling,,,, he probably was blowing smoke up everyones ass about sueing someone and winning
it most likely never happenned, but it suckered everyone into this conversation..:yes::yes:


It does amaze me how many companies dont ever check the background on their new hire-ons.. 

 I let one fellow go that was a total wack job, he applied at another company and was driveing a new truck in a matter of days.....a month passed and they had to go down to the fellows house and forcibly take the truck back.....

they could have saved themselves a lot of property damages and all around greif if they would have only called me and inquired about his status ... 

I would have told them the truth.:laughing:


----------



## revenge

In any country prison is were society sends its failures but in this country society its self is failing


----------



## revenge

:furious:


corsaire1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here:
> http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm
> 
> The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


 you act like are proud of what you did then taking a law abiding citizens money for your gain cause he wouldent hire a pedaso de meirda like you im a minority and i dont even want to be in same class group or wat ever you want a call it then you come on here and brag about it you sir are one of those that need to work at the manure plant were all the ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, are collected at you are luck im not a mod i would of banned your ass just on your stupitity alone


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Here in Texas if you commit a felony 9 times out of ten they'll refuse to give you a license. People don't want people who did armed Robbery, murder, rapist. Especially since you are going in to people's house. I don't understand why a convicted felon should have an edge to win a lawsuit because an employer doesn't want to hire you because of a felony.


----------



## TallCoolOne

corsaire1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a private contractor, and before that I was/am a convicted felon. I can definitively tell you that it is ILLEGAL to refuse to hire felons as of 2012. Thanks to reinterpretation of the Civil Rights Act, this has been classified by the EEOC as DISCRIMINATION... Since blacks and LAtinos are convicted at a higher rate than Caucasians, you are in effct discriminating against specific races by refusing to hire felons, and racial discrimination is illegal even as an unintended side effect. Before getting my license, I SUCCESSFULLY sued several contracting agencies for this and the EEOC itself will take up a legal suit against those employers refusing to hire otherwise qualified felons, as this link shows here:
> http://www.martindale.com/labor-employment-law/article__1463530.htm
> 
> The days of hiding behind excuses are over gentlemen... You can play fair and give people a second chance or you can get shut down...End of story. :laughing:


Roll on down the hill, you POS..........


----------



## revenge

We better watch pity he might sue us for being mean to a felon


----------



## peas of krap

jc-htownplumber said:


> Here in Texas if you commit a felony 9 times out of ten they'll refuse to give you a license. People don't want people who did armed Robbery, murder, rapist. Especially since you are going in to people's house. I don't understand why a convicted felon should have an edge to win a lawsuit because an employer doesn't want to hire you because of a felony.


 Depends on the crime. Texas has alot of paperwork for those charged and weeds em out. 
Texas M-39637


----------



## TallCoolOne

peas of krap said:


> Depends on the crime. Texas has alot of paperwork for those charged and weeds em out.
> Texas M-39637


If you read the Texas Plumbing Licensed Law Board Rule it states if your are arrested and jailed or serve time for a felony then you loose your licenses

You can go in front of the TSBPE and ask for it to be returned, and yes it will just depend the the nature of the crime and how it relates to homeowners and general public safety.


----------



## TallCoolOne

peas of krap said:


> Depends on the crime. Texas has alot of paperwork for those charged and weeds em out.
> Texas M-39637


You ever fish Lake Texoma?


----------



## peas of krap

All of my life. I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## peas of krap

Back to the type of felony...theft,family disputes,child support,child endangermant etc, all are big no- no's, The rest are done on a case by case basis and usually you do not have to go before the board.
Simply fill out your criminal history page and you will get the results back.
The paper work you send in is the size of a novel when you are done.
I have worked with many people that have changed their life over a drink or smoke.
I also helped get their JL back or whatever. People do dumb things.
Dont count em all out over poor mistakes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

peas of krap said:


> All of my life. I live 5 minutes away.


I so ur close to being an okie?? Lmao. I hear they have big hybrids in that lake


----------



## peas of krap

The hybrids are in Gainesville. I'm in Denison. We throw dynamite to keep out the "illegals"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Lmao. U mean the Okies ???


----------



## peas of krap

yep. Those damn "illegals" are a pain. Okies crossing the boarder doin handyman hack jobs I call em out and call em in.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Nothing a chain and a truck and a tall tree can't fix. !!!! Lmao


----------



## TallCoolOne

peas of krap said:


> All of my life. I live 5 minutes away.



Bass or Stripers?

PM sent


----------



## TallCoolOne

I have fished Texoma many many times, One of my favorite lakes, I live about 45 minutes south


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Well all I can say I'm my experience is that the Mr. Rtr franchise here in Tucson hires felons, most of the techs did hard time and have tats from inside lol, so if a contractor can hire them and send them to peoples home, I don't see why you can't get your Licsense.I have no record, and never plan on it


----------



## CaberTosser

I've never seen any limitations placed upon people getting trade qualifications on this side of the border. Frankly I don't think there should be any road-blocks for the majority of ex-cons, after all isn't it our wish that they earn honest livings? I'd allow for exceptions on certain offenders seeking certain lines of work, but usually the workers being employed in sensitive areas undergo other scrutiny; personally I've had a criminal background check and an additional check up here: a 'vulnerable sector search' which is required for doing work in schools and seniors homes, etc. We have military contracts, and clients who make the nations wealthiest list; so our guys get seriously scrutinized. I would see no issue with lots of ex-cons on any commercial construction gig, but I'll agree that certain ones should be kept out of schools, hospitals and private residences while unsupervised.


----------



## victoryplbaz

So i put all my money and sweat and tears in to building a business. I do everything that is required by me to keep my business going. I do background checks and inteview people and tell them they have to pass a background check. So he fails due to the fact he didnt tell me hes a ex-con. So i dont hire him but he can sue me for everything i have. Hummmmmmm...Guess what... unless its a petty crime. You will not be working for me. I do not care what the law says i have to do. You will not be in one of my trucks going to my customer that trust me that they will be safe with a employee of mine. There is no fricking way a rapest, molester, theif, murder, is going to go in to my customers home. 

Sue me...i dare you to sue me for doing what people expect. And that is to be safe in their homes. This pisses me off that they act like they are owed special treatment. Im all for second chances, however certian crimes can not be given a second chance. Il stop before i say something to be banned......


----------



## TallCoolOne

ILPlumber said:


> No such thing as an ex felon.......


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Once a thief always a thief.

Once a liar always a liar

Once a felon, always a felon..........


----------



## Phat Cat

victoryplbaz said:


> You will not be working for me. I do not care what the law says i have to do. You will not be in one of my trucks going to my customer that trust me that they will be safe with a employee of mine. There is no fricking way a rapest, molester, theif, murder, is going to go in to my customers home.
> 
> Sue me...i dare you to sue me for doing what people expect. And that is to be safe in their homes. This pisses me off that they act like they are owed special treatment. Im all for second chances, however certian crimes can not be given a second chance.


I believe in second chances. :yes: I also believe that a rehabilitated criminal accepts responsibility for the decisions he/she made. Part of that responsibility includes accepting the consequences for committing their crime. I.E. - The truly rehabilitated would not sue, because he/she knows that opening that door for other 'so called rehabilitated' criminals is a huge risk.

One of those consequences involves a breech of trust, that may or may not ever be bridged.

As a business operator, I would close shop before I would be forced to hire a criminal to send to someone's home. I am unwilling to put our customers in harms way.

Second chances - absolutely! There are plenty of jobs within the profession where a rehabilitated criminal can be supervised and not left unattended.


----------



## Ghostmaker

Ohio will not issue a license for heating plumbing or electrical contractors. Ohio does a back ground check on all applicants.

For company insurance reasons you should do background checks on all potential employees and drug screens. All it takes is you hiring one prior rapist and him doing something and your company is gone. The local press will destroy you.


----------



## Tommy plumber

TallCoolOne said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Once a thief always a thief.
> 
> Once a liar always a liar
> 
> Once a felon, always a felon..........


 










Not true. According to 1Corinthians 6:9-11 there were christians in the first century who used to practice what was bad in God's sight. But they changed. It is called repentance and conversion.

There are numerous examples of people who used to do wrong, saw the error of their ways and changed their lives for the better.


----------



## victoryplbaz

Tommy plumber said:


> Not true. According to 1Corinthians 6:9-11 there were christians in the first century who used to practice what was bad in God's sight. But they changed. It is called repentance and conversion.
> 
> There are numerous examples of people who used to do wrong, saw the error of their ways and changed their lives for the better.


 
Very true!!! but we all know the story of the frog and the scorpion!


----------



## justme

I know a few Ex-felons that either hold journeyman license's, Masters or own plumbing company's and they are standup people who made mistakes . It must be so tiring to be so damn perfect. Now with that being said each and every hire should be on a case by case basis and I definitely don't think a company should be forced to hire ex-felons in a Service oriented business . Just because someone made a mistake in the past doesn't mean it should be held against them for their whole life. I'm not saying that someone right out of prison should be given a second chance right off the bat, but in time with a proven track record why shouldn't he or she be given a second chance?


----------

